# Kerr Answers Fan Email for Suns.com



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tons of questions. I picked the more interesting ones to quote.


link



> Hi Suns fans. Thanks for the many emails you've sent this month, and for your intense passion for our team. Obviously things didn't go as planned in the playoffs this season, but we're hard at work preparing for next year.
> We're in the midst of looking for a new coach, preparing for free agency and scouting for
> the draft, so obviously there's a lot of work to be done. But we're confident that when all is said and done, we're going to come away with a better ballclub next season. Sorry I couldn't get to everyone, but here's a sampling of some of the questions that came my way this month...
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice read.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Those were some softballs sent to him. WOW. 

Hey, Steve Kerr, how does if feel to be really awesome at your job and have everyone in Phoenix love you? - Jon in AZ

Well, Jon, I appreciate that statement and believe that it is important to be good at your job and I do appreciate people believing in me even though my job here has been to deconstruct the team. But we are "this" close to a championship. I know, every team in the league is improving and our roster is only getting older, but we can win it all.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

didn't kerr say he was open to considering charles barkley for the head coaching job? man, if that's true.. the suns need to get rid of kerr as a gm.

aside from considering barkley, though, i like what kerr has to say in that Q&A. i agree with him, d'antoni doesn't want to play defense or hold his players accountable.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> didn't kerr say he was open to considering charles barkley for the head coaching job? man, if that's true.. the suns need to get rid of kerr as a gm.
> 
> aside from considering barkley, though, i like what kerr has to say in that Q&A. i agree with him, d'antoni doesn't want to play defense or hold his players accountable.


No. He didn't. 



> Steve, as a huge Suns fan, let me start out by saying that you will have my support on whoever you hire for our next head coach and whatever offseason moves are made. I was just wondering if Charles Barkley is a potential candidate for the coaching position? He may not have much experience, but I think he could bring a lot to this team, and hopefully get us over the hump.
> -- Chris, Pocatello, Idaho
> 
> Hi Chris,
> I love Charles - he's smart, funny, outspoken, and fun to be around*. But I don't think he's cut out to be a coach.* He's meant to be doing what he's doing right now - entertaining all of us with his hilarious commentary on TNT. Plus, if he really wanted to coach the Suns, he would have called me by now!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. i only read the quote on hoopshypes.. the part where he says "if he really wanted to coach the Suns..."

imagine what a train wreck it would be if barkley coached ANY team... especially with his gambling habit.

mark jackson, i can understand.. seems like he knows the game a lot more than charles.


----------

